# INSPIRATIONS CC BAR-B-QUE



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

ALL CAR CLUBZ R INVITED JUS LEAVE UR ATTITUDEZ AT HOME OR U WILL BE ESCORTED OUT....COME DRINK, EAT AND HAVE GOOD TIME....


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 19 2004, 04:42 PM
> *ALL CAR CLUBZ R INVITED JUS LEAVE UR ATTITUDEZ AT HOME OR U WILL BE ESCORTED OUT....COME DRINK, EAT AND HAVE GOOD TIME....
> [snapback]2149994[/snapback]​*


beer chugging......so what do I get when I win, besides a buzz????????????


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

RIGHT ON!!!!! I'LL BE THERE..NEVER MISS FREE FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUS49 (Aug 14, 2004)

LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE TO WIN THE BEER CHUGGING CONTEST AGAIN AND THE TUG A WAR TOO. THANKS FOR THE INVITE............PEACE..... PAUL


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: BEER :worship: :worship:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :worship: :worship: INSPIRATIONS :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

:thumbsup: HOOK ME UP WITH SOME CARNE ASADA


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 19 2004, 05:26 PM
> *beer chugging......so what do I get when I win, besides a buzz????????????
> [snapback]2150136[/snapback]​*


A TROPHY....LUXURIOUS TOOK IT LAST YEAR ONLY CUZ WE COULDN'T WIN OUR OWN TROPHY! LOL :biggrin: U KNO INSPIRATIONS=ALOT OF ALCHOLICZ :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 19 2004, 11:01 PM
> *:thumbsup: HOOK ME UP WITH SOME CARNE ASADA
> [snapback]2151042[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE..WE SHOULD BE THERE !!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

AHHHH MY FAVORITE BEER! :thumbsup:
I WILL BRING MY HOMIE CHONGO HE SAYS HE HASNT SEEN YOU IN A WHILE CHIVO


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUS49_@Aug 19 2004, 08:08 PM
> *LUXURIOUS WILL BE THERE TO WIN THE BEER CHUGGING CONTEST AGAIN AND THE TUG A WAR TOO. THANKS FOR THE INVITE............PEACE..... PAUL
> [snapback]2150564[/snapback]​*


oh oh....that sounds like a challenge.....hehehehhehee.... some of you have seen me slam the beers.....so if I make it......it's on..... :0


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

I'll tell the rest of the chapter again  This year we won't be too early!!


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

INSPIRATIONS IS KING OF THE BEER CHUGGING!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Aug 20 2004, 02:57 PM
> *INSPIRATIONS IS KING OF THE BEER CHUGGING!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [snapback]2153287[/snapback]​*


I don't know......hehehehehheehe...this Toro is up for THAT challenge.....you know.........  ......make it beer....tequila....or a damn blunt.....hehehehehe


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

sounds good homie well strike through


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

Is it cool fir a solo riding brotha to swing thru??


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

OH IT WILL BE CRAKIN..... CANT WAIT FOR THE BEER....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

souds like it will be a cool ass bbq! i will be there.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Aug 21 2004, 09:37 PM
> *Is it cool fir a solo riding brotha to swing thru??
> [snapback]2157177[/snapback]​*


ITZ ALL GOOD.........


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

Im there Joser 

You Bringing the fam? 

i wanna see Pearla  *growl*


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 22 2004, 11:23 PM
> *ITZ ALL GOOD.........
> [snapback]2160055[/snapback]​*


of course


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the HighLites will stop by. Thanks for the invite


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey, can i get some directions from Sac. Thanks. SocioS will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by galaxie67xl_@Aug 24 2004, 01:20 PM
> *Hey, can i get some directions from Sac.  Thanks.  SocioS will be there.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2163894[/snapback]​*


DO U KNO HOW TO GET 2 SAN JO? IF YEA ONCE UR HERE TAKE THE 101 NORTH GET OFF ON HELLYER AVE. MAKE A RIGHT THEN A LEFT U'LL PASS HELLYER PARK GO OVER A LIL BRIDGE MAKE ANOTHER LEFT AND DA PARK WILL B ON UR LEFT HAND SIDE HOPE DIZ HELPZ U OUT BRO IF NOT GIVE ME A CALL MY #Z ON DA FLYER ASK 4 CHIVO....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DID EVERY1 GET A FLYER DAT WENT TO DA SHOW? HOPEFULLY U DID CUZ WE RAN OUT OF FLYERZ HELLA QUICK.... AND IF NOT HEREZ UR INVITE :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:

Raza Park is on Coyote Rd/Hellyer Ave, no? If you hit the Snow Dr. stop sign I think you went to far (?????)


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 25 2004, 02:47 AM
> *DO U KNO HOW TO GET 2 SAN  JO? IF YEA ONCE UR HERE TAKE THE 101 NORTH GET OFF ON HELLYER AVE. MAKE A RIGHT THEN A LEFT U'LL PASS HELLYER PARK GO OVER A LIL BRIDGE MAKE ANOTHER LEFT AND DA PARK WILL B ON UR LEFT HAND SIDE HOPE DIZ HELPZ U OUT BRO IF NOT GIVE ME A CALL MY #Z ON DA FLYER ASK 4 CHIVO....
> [snapback]2165415[/snapback]​*



Don't you mean 101 S.? They are coming from Sac. "North"..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

If you guys can give me the address i can look it up. Thanks
-Lisset


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> ALL CAR CLUBZ R INVITED JUS LEAVE UR ATTITUDEZ AT HOME OR U WILL BE ESCORTED OUT
> :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=35337] x marks the spot. i think the easiest way is to come down 680 S. and go 101 S. towards LA, past the hellyer exit and get off on Blossom Hill/ Silvercreek Valley road make a left over 101. make a left at the next light which will be coyote rd. take that down till you see raza park on your right. if you go thru an over pass you just passed it.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 25 2004, 11:01 AM
> *[attachmentid=35337] x marks the spot. i think the easiest way is to come down 680 S. and go 101 S. towards LA, past the hellyer exit and get off on Blossom Hill/ Silvercreek Valley road make a left over 101. make a left at the next light which will be coyote rd. take that down till you see raza park on your right. if you go thru an over pass you just passed it.
> [snapback]2166334[/snapback]​*


That map is PERFECT :thumbsup: 

It's also easy to:
Take 101S to Hellyer Ave, 
make a right at the exit (yield I think, no stop), 
then a left at the first stop sign (@ Hellyer Park),
then a left at the bridge stop sign, go straight at the next stop sign in the hood,
then a left at the stop sign on Coyote Rd (makes a T), and up a few blocks on the left is the park.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> > ALL CAR CLUBZ R INVITED JUS LEAVE UR ATTITUDEZ AT HOME OR U WILL BE ESCORTED OUT
> > :uh: :roflmao:
> > [snapback]2166329[/snapback]​
> 
> ...


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

CHIVO.....PEOPLE GET STUPID I GOT YOUR BACK... LOL.. JUST HOLD A COLD ONE FOR ME...COO..?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Aug 25 2004, 11:21 PM
> *CHIVO.....PEOPLE GET STUPID I GOT YOUR BACK...  LOL.. JUST HOLD A COLD ONE FOR ME...COO..?
> [snapback]2167895[/snapback]​*


U KNO IT! :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey thanks for the info. See you all there.  







> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 25 2004, 11:16 AM
> *That map is PERFECT  :thumbsup:
> 
> It's also easy to:
> ...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 25 2004, 03:16 PM
> *U CAN B 1ST IF U LIKE?! LOL :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2166949[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: sounds good to me.Its goin to take more than you to move me! :thumbsup: LOL!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i didnt know you guys gonna have mud wrestling . this will be interesting....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2004, 01:04 PM
> *:biggrin: sounds good to me.Its goin to take more than you to move me! :thumbsup: LOL!
> [snapback]2169201[/snapback]​*


I DOUBT IT BUT I CAN TAKE CARE OF U THIZ WEEKEND SO U WON'T EVEN GET A CHANCE TO MAKE IT TO OUR "Q"!!!! :biggrin: LOL AND TRUST ME I DON'T NEED ANY HELP U MIGHT.... :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 26 2004, 03:31 PM
> *i didnt know you guys gonna have mud wrestling . this will be interesting....
> [snapback]2169625[/snapback]​*


 :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 26 2004, 03:34 PM
> *I DOUBT IT BUT I CAN TAKE CARE OF U THIZ WEEKEND SO U WON'T EVEN GET A CHANCE TO MAKE IT TO OUR "Q"!!!! :biggrin: LOL AND TRUST ME I DON'T NEED ANY HELP U MIGHT.... :roflmao:
> [snapback]2169639[/snapback]​*


WWE? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 26 2004, 03:48 PM
> *WWE? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2169696[/snapback]​*


MACHO MAN & THE JUNK YARD DOGG? LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 26 2004, 03:50 PM
> *MACHO MAN & THE JUNK YARD DOGG? LOL
> [snapback]2169707[/snapback]​*


U AND PSTA R WRESTLIN KOO MAYBE WE'LL GET A TROPHY 4 U! :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 26 2004, 02:50 PM
> *MACHO MAN & THE JUNK YARD DOGG? LOL
> [snapback]2169707[/snapback]​*


and you jerry lawler ring side announcer with the cowboy hat ? LOL :biggrin:
















j/k


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: C EVERY1 DIZ WEEKEND HOPEFULLY ITZ PACKED....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 26 2004, 03:34 PM
> *I DOUBT IT BUT I CAN TAKE CARE OF U THIZ WEEKEND SO U WON'T EVEN GET A CHANCE TO MAKE IT TO OUR "Q"!!!! :biggrin: LOL AND TRUST ME I DON'T NEED ANY HELP U MIGHT.... :roflmao:
> [snapback]2169639[/snapback]​*


No you couldnt!YES YOU WOULD,TRUST ME.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2004, 06:12 PM
> *No you couldnt!YES YOU WOULD,TRUST ME.
> [snapback]2170152[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Its all fun and games


----------



## bears_security (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 25 2004, 03:16 PM
> *U CAN B 1ST IF U LIKE?! LOL :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2166949[/snapback]​*



hey if you need help with security let me know.. you can get a hold of me thru my home page at http://bearssecurity.8k.com hope to hear from you guys but will be there for sure fotr that beer chugging contest I need to freshen up on my cases of beer!!! Damn so I need to go to the store!! :biggrin: 

Peace Bear


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2004, 05:12 PM
> *No you couldnt!YES YOU WOULD,TRUST ME.
> [snapback]2170152[/snapback]​*


NICE GAME........GO STEELERS LOL..........


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

damm eagles did lose today, well so did the raiders against the cowgirls


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 26 2004, 10:57 PM
> *damm eagles did lose today, well so did the raiders against the cowgirls
> [snapback]2170841[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bears_security_@Aug 26 2004, 07:54 PM
> *hey if you need help with security let me know.. you can get a hold of me thru my home page at http://bearssecurity.8k.com hope to hear from you guys but  will be there for sure fotr that beer chugging contest I need to freshen up on my cases of beer!!! Damn so I need to go to the store!! :biggrin:
> 
> Peace Bear
> [snapback]2170336[/snapback]​*


ITZ ALL GOOD BRO BUT THANX 4 OFFERIN JUS COME AND PARTY FUCK IT! HOPEFULLY EVERYBODY SHOWZ RESPECT WHEN THEY SHOW UP IF NOT WE'LL DO WUT WE GOTTA DO "INSPIRATIONS STYLE" AND EVERYBODY KNOWZ INSPIRATIONS DON'T FUCK AROUND WE SHOULD B A CAR CLICK NOT A CLUB....<<<<AND DATZ TRUE! LOL :biggrin: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 26 2004, 06:12 PM
> *No you couldnt!YES YOU WOULD,TRUST ME.
> [snapback]2170152[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :guns: :burn: :roflmao:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 27 2004, 03:03 AM
> *ITZ ALL GOOD BRO BUT THANX 4 OFFERIN JUS COME AND PARTY FUCK IT! HOPEFULLY EVERYBODY SHOWZ RESPECT WHEN THEY SHOW UP IF NOT WE'LL DO WUT WE GOTTA DO "INSPIRATIONS STYLE" AND EVERYBODY KNOWZ INSPIRATIONS DON'T FUCK AROUND WE SHOULD B A CAR CLICK NOT A CLUB....<<<<AND DATZ TRUE! LOL :biggrin:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2171495[/snapback]​*



We are all there to have fun...show some respect and u get it back with a beer as well..and if not then u better be prepared for the worse...u dont fuck around with us...we are all a family..its all about fun and happiness..
408 RYDERS got your back CHIVO !!! (you'll snap at us..we'll bite hard )


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

Well I better prepare my stomach...not for th beer chugging but for the all the food thats going to be there..i cant wait...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 26 2004, 10:54 PM
> *NICE GAME........GO STEELERS LOL..........
> [snapback]2170820[/snapback]​*


PRE-SEASON!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 27 2004, 09:16 AM
> *We are all there to have fun...show some respect and u get it back with a beer as well..and if not then u better be prepared for the worse...u dont fuck around with us...we are all a family..its all about fun and happiness..
> 408 RYDERS got your back CHIVO  !!! (you'll snap at us..we'll bite hard )
> [snapback]2171915[/snapback]​*


Everyone wants to be a gangsta these days.

Hey Chivo,are you going to put a "NO EAGLES FANS ALLOWED" sign up at the BBQ?! :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 27 2004, 09:16 AM
> *We are all there to have fun...show some respect and u get it back with a beer as well..and if not then u better be prepared for the worse...u dont fuck around with us...we are all a family..its all about fun and happiness..
> 408 RYDERS got your back CHIVO  !!! (you'll snap at us..we'll bite hard )
> [snapback]2171915[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 27 2004, 08:42 AM
> *PRE-SEASON!
> [snapback]2172032[/snapback]​*


JUST FUCKIN WIT YA


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Aug 27 2004, 10:54 AM
> *JUST FUCKIN WIT YA
> [snapback]2172392[/snapback]​*


I know!I cantwait till Sept 12,Thats when it all starts to count!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

do you guys get trophies for being fans? i dont think they know any of you exist.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2004, 11:16 AM
> *do you guys get trophies for being fans? i dont think they know any of you exist.
> [snapback]2172470[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL SHUT UP!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2004, 10:16 AM
> *do you guys get trophies for being fans? i dont think they know any of you exist.
> [snapback]2172470[/snapback]​*


WELL I WENT TO OXNARD SHOOK PETE HUNTERS HAND JERYY JONES HAND GOT AUTOGRAPHS AND SOME FREE SHIT I GUESS I EXIST TO THEM A LITTLE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Iv been in the Eagles practice facillity during,and after practice,got a personal tour,autographs,got to meet the owner(Jeff Lurie)and Andy Reid,and met and took picswith some players,so yeah in a small way i guess they know i exist.
I know someone that works in the orginization.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 27 2004, 03:33 PM
> *Iv been in the Eagles practice facillity during,and after practice,got a personal tour,autographs,got to meet the owner(Jeff Lurie)and Andy Reid,and met and took picswith some players,so yeah in a small way i guess they know i exist.
> I know someone that works in the orginization.
> [snapback]2173333[/snapback]​*


YEAH YEAH YEAH ................. :uh: FUCK AN AUTOGRAPH OH AND THOSE BIRDS... (EAGLES) LOL J/K :biggrin: THIS IS LAYITLOW NOT NFL TALK! DAMN IT....LOL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 27 2004, 03:41 PM
> *YEAH YEAH YEAH ................. :uh:  FUCK AN AUTOGRAPH OH AND THOSE BIRDS... (EAGLES)  LOL J/K :biggrin: THIS IS LAYITLOW NOT NFL TALK! DAMN IT....LOL
> [snapback]2173358[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: Its football season!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i bet you were more excited to meet them than they were to meet you. i dont think they are still talking about the day they shook your hands. i dont think they collect fan cards... i just dont get all the excitment about my team this and my team that. i go for a team whether they win or lose or give a fuck whos on the team. i give athletes with accomplishments their props but im not going to go out of my way to jock. thats just me though, theyre just regular people who care less about me i dont see why i should brag aboout them. im not knocking you guys, ive met a few and they seem like cool people, but i didnt like how its more of a job for them to meet people and an honor for people to them. you know? i dunno who cares what i think.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 27 2004, 03:47 PM
> *i bet you were more excited to meet them than they were to meet you. i dont think they are still talking about the day they shook your hands. i dont think they collect fan cards... i just dont get all the excitment about my team this and my team that. i go for a team whether they win or lose or give a fuck whos on the team. i give athletes with accomplishments their props but im not going to go out of my way to jock. thats just me though, theyre just regular people who care less about me i dont see why i should brag aboout them. im not knocking you guys, ive met a few and they seem like cool people, but i didnt like how its more of a job for them to meet people and an honor for people to them. you know? i dunno who cares what i think.
> [snapback]2173406[/snapback]​*


JOCK THIS...... PSTA THINK HE IS AN EAGEL LOL :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 27 2004, 04:11 PM
> *JOCK THIS......    PSTA THINK HE IS AN EAGEL  LOL  :uh:
> [snapback]2173442[/snapback]​*


You guys Got it twisted,i KNOW im a fan,and thats all most of us will ever be.Be I love the Sport,I love the game,and im PROUD to be a Eagles fan.
There are THOUSAND more like me that feel the same way(some take it too far)Maybe if you took the time to understand the game,or played it,you could feel what im saying.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao: you foo's


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

OK CHANGE DA SUBJECT....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

what up....inspirations... uffin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WUT UP BOBBY FUCK BRO DAT FIFGHT LASTED 4EVER AT WEINERSNICHEL.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

*** Jose, I called Parks Dept. - they said to submit sound application! for DJ!
They need 10 biz days to consider - call me for more info - Frank, A-Best DJ's @
408/661-0511 - asap, & we're in the 16th of Sept. parade in downtown SJ - we need a convertable for Elvis! Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@Aug 31 2004, 01:58 PM
> **** Jose, I called Parks Dept. - they said to submit sound application! for DJ!
> They need 10 biz days to consider - call me for more info - Frank, A-Best DJ's @
> 408/661-0511 - asap, & we're in the 16th of Sept.  parade in downtown SJ - we need a convertable for Elvis! Let me know if anyone is interested.
> [snapback]2183786[/snapback]​*


wtf! whats elvis got to do with mexican independence!? :dunno:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abdj_@Aug 31 2004, 01:58 PM
> **** Jose, I called Parks Dept. - they said to submit sound application! for DJ!
> They need 10 biz days to consider - call me for more info - Frank, A-Best DJ's @
> 408/661-0511 - asap, & we're in the 16th of Sept.  parade in downtown SJ - we need a convertable for Elvis! Let me know if anyone is interested.
> [snapback]2183786[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: HEY THANKS FOR EVERYTHING. :thumbsup: I GOT MY CAR IF YOU NEED IT....


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

tell me about it.. i thought it would never end my homeboy was the guy with no shirt.. i was like.. ok.. u done beating some ass popos are coming..lol


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

Why Elvis?????????? *** Black, white, brown, Elvis, pelvis, James Brown,
school marching bands, car clubs! -

if they or anybody - no matter color, club, background are there @ the parade to 

give support, recognition and props to those who were oppressed for their fight and struggle, 

The "Battle of Puebla" (ragtop villagers who defeated the better French equiped army),

like even now - Rudy Cardenas unarmed was shot in the back for running from parole agents,

and Vietnamese mother was shot and murdered by SJPD for holding potatoe knife in hand.

SO no matter who you are - if somehow you can support those who have and still are
struggling against some kind of abuse, haressment (the current war, cruising, etc.) that's what Elvis has got to do with it (doing something positive for props or change)
!!! ABDJ  

Parade is Sun. Sept. 12th, San Jose @ 10am, Market St. & St. John, South 
on Market to San Carlos ST. It lasts bout 1 1/2 hr. 
Clubs/solos call to possibly be in it! 408/661-0511 by Friday! trophies given for best 
decorated an it's free to see and enter!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

aight if you say so. elvis. so is there any other impersonators? like pancho villa or ceasar chavez? or mlk? just elvis huh. fine with me. as long as he dont overdose in the car.


----------



## abdj (Aug 21, 2003)

** * Hey Coast - Good idea - if anybody wants to be MLK, dress in Zoot Suit style or somthing
close - please join. abdj + Glad you expressed you thougts! Motivated me.
& this is the latino Elvis, he won't even smoke the special herb!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 1 2004, 11:09 AM
> *...... as long as he dont overdose in the car.
> [snapback]2185790[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:worship:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Aug 27 2004, 08:18 AM
> *Well I better prepare my stomach...not for th beer chugging but for the all the food thats going to be there..i cant wait...
> [snapback]2171928[/snapback]​*


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: FOOD...........did i hear lots of FOOD....... :biggrin: .....im there :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

OK OK U GUYZ CAN HAVE DA FOOD I'LL TAKE DA BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

ITZ GETTIN CLOSER.... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 9 2004, 03:08 AM
> *ITZ GETTIN CLOSER.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2203434[/snapback]​*


yup getting closer :worship: uffin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

yup its not to far out 
chivo where goin to have to uffin: 
i gonna bring my homie chango 
and you know him he's deffinatly goin to be uffin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 9 2004, 10:35 PM
> *yup its not  to far out
> chivo where goin to have to  uffin:
> i gonna bring my homie chango
> ...


IF I DON'T DRIVE MY RIDE WE'LL GET LIT....IF I DO SHYT WE'LL HAVE TO GO HOTBOX CHANGOZ ROOM ANOTHER DAY....  :biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 10 2004, 03:46 AM
> *IF I DON'T DRIVE MY RIDE WE'LL GET LIT....IF I DO SHYT WE'LL HAVE TO GO HOTBOX CHANGOZ ROOM ANOTHER DAY....   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2206030[/snapback]​*




sounds like a plan :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 4 2004, 03:00 AM
> *OK OK U GUYZ CAN HAVE DA FOOD I'LL TAKE DA BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER! LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2192847[/snapback]​*


TECATE ?


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

SO WHOZ GOIN?????????????????????????


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 15 2004, 03:12 AM
> * SO WHOZ GOIN?????????????????????????
> [snapback]2218158[/snapback]​*



Hopefully no DRAMA people!!


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 15 2004, 03:12 AM
> * SO WHOZ GOIN?????????????????????????
> [snapback]2218158[/snapback]​*



we'll be there ! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

We should be out there. i know ill go for sure but i dunno about harry. he was going out of town.


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLa_@Sep 15 2004, 09:10 AM
> *Hopefully no DRAMA people!!
> [snapback]2218626[/snapback]​*


i'm goin but i'm leaving my drama at home (fuckin drama always start's shit can take it nowhere) :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

This car might be there :0


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 15 2004, 04:12 AM
> * SO WHOZ GOIN?????????????????????????
> [snapback]2218158[/snapback]​*


WELL BE THANKZ FOR THE INVITE.  CAN WAIT FOR THE BEER CHUG CONTEST I THINK WELL TAKE THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 15 2004, 08:36 PM
> *WELL BE THANKZ FOR THE INVITE.  CAN WAIT FOR THE BEER CHUG CONTEST I THINK WELL TAKE THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> [snapback]2220496[/snapback]​*


YOU MIGHT HAVE SOME COMP FROM LUXURIOUS IN THAT ONE :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 15 2004, 04:12 AM
> * SO WHOZ GOIN?????????????????????????
> [snapback]2218158[/snapback]​*


VIEJITOS in da house. :biggrin:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 15 2004, 01:17 PM
> *i'm  goin but i'm  leaving my drama at home (fuckin drama always start's shit can take it nowhere) :biggrin:
> [snapback]2219450[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Should we BYOB? Bring sides dishes? anything???????

Or is it bring yourself and your ride like last year? :thumbsup: 

.....I'm still taking the Malibu and pineapple juice for da girlz....the OTHER Jennifer(Jose's wife), me, and Julie KILLED that bottle last year). funfunfun

 :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

who's ready?


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

HOLD A BEER READY FOR ME ALRIGHT HOMIE..... :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

GOTTA WORK TILL 12:00 BUT I WILL BE THERE AFTER THAT!


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME IS IT A FAMILY AFFAIR OR STRAIT PARLAY. DIRECTIONS OR PARK ADDRESS


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Sep 19 2004, 04:05 PM
> *SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD TIME IS IT A FAMILY AFFAIR OR STRAIT PARLAY. DIRECTIONS OR PARK ADDRESS
> [snapback]2229703[/snapback]​*



It's a family affair. Directions are on page 2 of this thread..


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 25 2004, 02:47 AM
> *DO U KNO HOW TO GET 2 SAN  JO? IF YEA ONCE UR HERE TAKE THE 101 NORTH GET OFF ON HELLYER AVE. MAKE A RIGHT THEN A LEFT U'LL PASS HELLYER PARK GO OVER A LIL BRIDGE MAKE ANOTHER LEFT AND DA PARK WILL B ON UR LEFT HAND SIDE HOPE DIZ HELPZ U OUT BRO IF NOT GIVE ME A CALL MY #Z ON DA FLYER ASK 4 CHIVO....
> [snapback]2165415[/snapback]​*


THANX :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will be there for a little bit, my boys gettin married at 4.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

SO WHOZ GONNA WIN DA BEER CHUGGIN THIZ YEAR? WE CAN'T CUZ WE NEVER LOSE BUT WE CAN'T TAKE HOME OUR OWN TROPHY.... :biggrin: IT'Z ALMOST HERE HOPEFULLY ITZ A GOOD TURN OUT HEARD SOME HOPPERZ R SUPPOSED TO  B THERE BUT U DIDN'T HEAR DAT FROM ME....


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 20 2004, 02:55 PM
> * SO WHOZ GONNA WIN DA BEER CHUGGIN THIZ YEAR? WE CAN'T CUZ WE NEVER LOSE BUT WE CAN'T TAKE HOME OUR OWN TROPHY.... :biggrin: IT'Z ALMOST HERE HOPEFULLY ITZ A GOOD TURN OUT HEARD SOME HOPPERZ R SUPPOSED TO   B THERE BUT U DIDN'T HEAR DAT FROM ME....
> [snapback]2232454[/snapback]​*


I dont I might have some competition for ya. You guys better prepared.. :biggrin: :biggrin: ...Nope I didnt hear for you...never heard hopperz are going to be there.. :biggrin: ..It will be fun...never been to one of your guys bbq..this will be my first. But I know it will be fun !!


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

ITS GONNA BE MY FRST TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Aug 19 2004, 03:42 PM
> *ALL CAR CLUBZ R INVITED JUS LEAVE UR ATTITUDEZ AT HOME OR U WILL BE ESCORTED OUT....COME DRINK, EAT AND HAVE GOOD TIME....
> [snapback]2149994[/snapback]​*


WUZ UP MAN I WAS TOLD TO ASK IF YOU GUYS NEED US TO BRING ANYTHING? :dunno:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

AAHHHHHH BEER WELL DRINK SOME FRO I KNOW MY SAN JOSE BROTHERS WILL SO HAVE FUN :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 20 2004, 06:13 PM
> *WUZ UP MAN I WAS TOLD TO ASK IF YOU GUYS NEED US TO BRING ANYTHING? :dunno:
> [snapback]2232933[/snapback]​*


NAW BRO ITZ KOO JUS BRING URSELVEZ BUT THANX FOR ASKIN.... :thumbsup: OH U GUYZ CAN BRING WOMEN.... :biggrin: LOL


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 21 2004, 04:19 AM
> *NAW BRO ITZ KOO JUS BRING URSELVEZ BUT THANX FOR ASKIN.... :thumbsup: OH U GUYZ CAN BRING WOMEN.... :biggrin: LOL
> [snapback]2233883[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 21 2004, 03:19 AM
> *NAW BRO ITZ KOO JUS BRING URSELVEZ BUT THANX FOR ASKIN.... :thumbsup: OH U GUYZ CAN BRING WOMEN.... :biggrin: LOL
> [snapback]2233883[/snapback]​*


WERE GONNA BRING LOTS WIVES GIRLFRIENDS/MY BABIES MOMMA :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Sep 21 2004, 01:00 PM
> *WERE GONNA BRING LOTS WIVES GIRLFRIENDS/MY BABIES MOMMA :biggrin:
> [snapback]2234812[/snapback]​*


DATZ KOO BUT I MEANT SINGLE 1Z.... :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Beer chugging winner...right here....what time cuz I have to be back home at 4pm


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 21 2004, 01:02 PM
> *DATZ KOO BUT I MEANT SINGLE 1Z.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2234813[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 21 2004, 12:45 PM
> *Beer chugging winner...right here....what time cuz I have to be back home at 4pm
> [snapback]2234961[/snapback]​*



After the beer chugging contest I don't think u will be anywhere near home...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 21 2004, 02:04 PM
> *After the beer chugging contest I don't think u will be anywhere near home...
> [snapback]2235011[/snapback]​*


heheheheh, then YOU don't know ME when it comes to chugging....hehehe, just do it by 2 and I'll be there to win.....hehehehehe...how's it done, one beer fastest time or a couple beers...what?????


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 21 2004, 12:02 PM
> *DATZ KOO BUT I MEANT SINGLE 1Z.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2234813[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 21 2004, 01:07 PM
> *heheheheh, then YOU don't know ME when it comes to chugging....hehehe, just do it by 2 and I'll be there to win.....hehehehehe...how's it done, one beer fastest time or a couple beers...what?????
> [snapback]2235016[/snapback]​*



I dunno but last year I brought the hard liquor and no one was trying to compete....at least no men. LADIES....lets get the shot competition going???WTF 
:biggrin:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 21 2004, 01:51 PM
> *I dunno but last year I brought the hard liquor and no one was trying to compete....at least no men. LADIES....lets get the shot competition going???WTF
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2235166[/snapback]​*


What kinda liquor we talkin bout?? :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 21 2004, 02:51 PM
> *I dunno but last year I brought the hard liquor and no one was trying to compete....at least no men. LADIES....lets get the shot competition going???WTF
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]2235166[/snapback]​*


don't be throwing out challenges that YOU might not be able to back up.....hehehehe, beer or shots, it's all good...


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

sounds like it will be a good turnout i have to work but the club should be out representing and taking that beer chuging contest holding the title lol.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLa_@Sep 21 2004, 02:20 PM
> *What kinda liquor we talkin bout??   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2235200[/snapback]​*


HAHAHA  * I * brought the PArrot Bay and pineapple juice, if someone takes my keys Ill bring the cazadores


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 21 2004, 03:13 PM
> *don't be throwing out challenges that YOU might not be able to back up.....hehehehe, beer or shots, it's all good...
> [snapback]2235387[/snapback]​*


Ladies ONLY Toro, U can drink us all under the table, no fair!


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 22 2004, 02:25 AM
> *Ladies ONLY Toro, U can drink us all under the table, no fair!
> [snapback]2236703[/snapback]​*


ok, ok......well, I do hope I can make it.....like I said, it's my bro's and nephews birthday and it doesn't start until 4 in Salinas, so let's see if I can take the chugging crown......gotta make it early though.....


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 22 2004, 09:29 AM
> *ok, ok......well, I do hope I can make it.....like I said, it's my bro's and nephews birthday and it doesn't start until 4 in Salinas, so let's see if I can take the chugging crown......gotta make it early though.....
> [snapback]2237437[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: COOL


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Sep 22 2004, 10:31 AM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: COOL
> [snapback]2237441[/snapback]​*


what's up hombre....damn, I gotz to make it for a bit.......we'll see what happens.... I have a few people coming from out of town....actually 2 LIL members, so yeah, we just might make it, but not with the cars cuz they are driving from out of town, but at least make it and take a group shot or something... and you know...post up some pics, Toro style.....


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Sep 22 2004, 09:42 AM
> *what's up hombre....damn, I gotz to make it for a bit.......we'll see what happens.... I have a few people coming from out of town....actually 2 LIL members, so yeah, we just might make it, but not with the cars cuz they are driving from out of town, but at least make it and take a group shot or something... and you know...post up some pics, Toro style.....
> [snapback]2237462[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: COOL BRO, WILL SEE YOU OUT THERE....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

getting closer, looks like it going to be good weather on saturday.....Can't wait everyone got there rides ready **** and span?


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 22 2004, 11:22 PM
> *getting closer, looks like it going to be good weather on saturday.....Can't wait everyone got there rides ready **** and span?
> [snapback]2239640[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 22 2004, 11:22 PM
> *getting closer, looks like it going to be good weather on saturday.....Can't wait everyone got there rides ready **** and span?
> [snapback]2239640[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sick.. cant wait.. hey is there a age limit to enter the beer chugin contest..?..lol im 19 is that coo.... lol...j/k uffin: :biggrin: chivo see u there...


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

It's getting closer..... :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> It's getting closer..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2241085[/snapback]​[/quote
> 2 more day's :biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Sep 23 2004, 03:50 PM
> *sick.. cant wait.. hey is there a age limit to enter the beer chugin contest..?..lol im 19 is that coo.... lol...j/k uffin:  :biggrin: chivo see u there...
> [snapback]2240954[/snapback]​*


SHHHHHHHHHHHHH UR 21 MEMBER.... :biggrin:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 24 2004, 03:53 AM
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHH UR 21 MEMBER.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2242228[/snapback]​*


 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

OH SHIT ONLY 1 MORE DAY :0


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin: I checked the weather & it's supposed to be 86 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLa_@Sep 24 2004, 11:23 AM
> *:biggrin:  I checked the weather & it's supposed to be 86  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2242906[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 24 2004, 03:53 AM
> *SHHHHHHHHHHHHH UR 21 MEMBER.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2242228[/snapback]​*


sick,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

SHYT COUPLE MORE HOURZ AND I HAVE TO START HELP SET UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

wha page was the directions on


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 25 2004, 03:42 AM
> *SHYT COUPLE MORE HOURZ AND I HAVE TO START HELP SET UP.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2245561[/snapback]​*


GET UP IT'S TIME TO GO :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

I'M GOIN I'M GOIN....I THINK ON DA 2ND OR 3RD PAGE THEREZ DIRECTIONZ IF NOT CALL ME WHEN UR ON DA WAY I'M CHIVO MY NUMBERZ ON DA FLYER....


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

JUST GOT BACK FROM THE "Q" IT WAS GOOD TURNOUT. LOTS OF CLEAN RIDES AND GOOD PEOPLE. IT WAS A PRETTY LAID BACK TIME .A BIG :thumbsup: GOES OUT TO INSPRAITION'S FOR THROWING IT. SOME CLUBS THAT WERE THE WERE VIEJITO'S , DUKE'S' , EAST SIDE RYDER'S , SALINAS, 408 RYDER'S , KOOL IMPRESSION'S AND LUXURIOUS. IF I MISSED MORE CLUBS SORRY . MET "BIG SLEEP'S" AN L.I.L. MEMBER COOL DUDE!

WELL HERE ARE SOME PICS I POST AND FEW TODAY AND THE REST TOMMAROW .................................ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

COUPLE OF LUXURIOUS CADDY'S


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

LUXURIOUS MONTE (MINE :biggrin: )


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

BOMBA :cheesy:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

408 RYDER'S DROP TOP


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

A LITTLE SOMETHING FOR YOU BIG RIM'S FAN'S :uh:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

LUXURIOUS SUV :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

TONY'S SUAVICITO :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Damn...The rides are simply unbelievable...Clean and beautiful guys!!!!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

inspraition's drop top :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

CLEAN REGAL


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

CLEAN REGAL


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

66 IMMPY :0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

SOME MORE EASTSIDE RYDER'S


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

COOL CADDY :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MORE EASTSIDE RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MORE INSPRAITIONS :wave:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

GILBERT FROM KOOL IMPRESION'S AND PAUL C.E.O. LUXURIOUS CAR CLUB 
BBQ'IN IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

ALL THE KIDS TEARING IT UP IN THE JUMPER


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

408 RYDER'S


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin: MY CADDY!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

INSPRATION'S GRUOP PHOTO :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

PARLIMENT'S LINC :0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

COUPLE OF PARKING LOT SHOT'S 
WE HAD IT ALL FULL OF LOW-LOW'S :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MATT A.K.A. "84 CUTT" CUTTY


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

S.J.'S DOGGYSTYLE


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin: BOMB-BURBAN


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

I WILL POST SOME MORE PIC'S TOMMARROW 
GOT ABOUT 40 LEFT


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

rich nice pics who won the beer chuggin contest ,tug-o-war etc.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

NICE PICS RICH :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

good turn out much props to inspirations cc...... good job with everything :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

didnt get to make it. my boy buckled his a arm so i built another one and put it on, mean while my other member was on the freeway and lost all but 1 lug nut. so he 3 wheeled it on to the side of the road ( there was traffic for about 5 miles from people looking at it) till i brought him lug nuts. by the time we got done with the bull shit it was time to go to my boys wedding :angry:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

GREAT JOB GUYS (AND GALS) FROM INSPIRATIONS 
THAT'S the way to hook up a BBQ :thumbsup:

MORE PICS RICH


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Very nice pictures Rich...Beautiful rides all you guys...Congradulations to Inspirations...Looks like it was a complete success...  :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

had a great time you guys through a fat ass b.b.q. congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: o and thanxs for the drink jen,ill get the second round next time


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

RITE ON THANX GOEZ OUT TO ALL DA CLUBZ THAT CAME OUT SUPPORT US....CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR! EVERYBODY TRAIN 4 TUG A WAR AND MAYBE U CAN BEAT US NEXT YEAR! LOL J/K :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

parliment :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:0 more


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

AL THE PREZ FROM LUXURIOUS (HAMMIN IT UP)


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MORE PIC'S


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

look like you guys had fun ....... hopefully ill make it next year .... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

It was a good turn out the parking lot was packed full of cars we like to thank all the car clubs that came out ....luxurious, dukes, veijitos, 408 ryders, east side ryders, salinas, kool impressions, parliament, and the Da Spot Car Audio for hooking us up with the plauqes. Well im post pics now


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

LOOKS LIKE U GUYS HAD ALOT FUN ,MAYBE NEXT YEAR ILL FLY OVER :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Damm chivo suprise you awake


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

SUPRISED U UP TOO.... OH GOTTA SAY THANX TO "RJ AND DA SPOT" FOR HOOKIN US UP THANX BRO....MATT U GOIN TO GABEZ?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

yeah ,, you ?? I just look down the street I think there still asleep lol


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

YEA IF THEY WAKE UP I'M ALWAYZ DOWN TO SEE DA RAIDERZ LOSE! LOL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

so whats the niners going to be today 0 and 3 ? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

in the morning we arrived there at 7:00


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 02:23 PM
> *in the morning we arrived there at 7:00
> [snapback]2248623[/snapback]​*


MAKE THEM BIGGER


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Veijitos 

by the way can you put more then one picture in a post if so how??


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

408ryders


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 02:37 PM
> *408ryders
> [snapback]2248671[/snapback]​*


THAT CAR WENT TO FOUR DIFFERNT OWNERS... :biggrin: MY 2 CENTS


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

the orange suburban doesnt belong to Rui anymore??


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 02:44 PM
> *the orange suburban doesnt belong to Rui anymore??
> [snapback]2248699[/snapback]​*


THATS NICE


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 26 2004, 01:40 PM
> *THAT CAR WENT TO FOUR DIFFERNT OWNERS... :biggrin: MY 2 CENTS
> [snapback]2248685[/snapback]​*


sure its the same one? cause there is another one that lives few blocks aways from me same color and everything from east side riders I think it has 20inch spokes :dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 02:46 PM
> *sure its the same one? cause there is another one that lives few blocks aways from me same color and everything from east side riders I think it has 20inch spokes  :dunno:
> [snapback]2248718[/snapback]​*


IM SURE....AZTLAN,PALIMENT,AND 1 GUY, AND THE NEW GUY...THE BROTHERS PAINTED THAT... :biggrin: WHO CARES ANYWAYS HE IS HAPPY WITH IT..ME MYSELF I WOULD NEVER EVER BUY ANOTHER MANS CAR...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 26 2004, 01:51 PM
> *IM SURE....AZTLAN,PALIMENT,AND 1 GUY, AND THE NEW GUY...THE BROTHERS PAINTED THAT... :biggrin: WHO CARES ANYWAYS HE IS HAPPY WITH IT..ME MYSELF I WOULD NEVER EVER BUY ANOTHER MANS CAR...
> [snapback]2248734[/snapback]​*


yeah its a nice car I like it, thats my homie he's a cool guy


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Inspriations dominating the tug o war :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 03:07 PM
> *Inspriations dominating the tug o war :biggrin:
> [snapback]2248809[/snapback]​*


INSPRIATIONS & WHO


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

east side riders; truck is nice I like this truck especially that long bed clean !


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 26 2004, 02:10 PM
> *INSPRIATIONS & WHO
> [snapback]2248824[/snapback]​*


all of the clubs :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 03:13 PM
> *east side riders; truck is nice I like this truck especially that long bed clean !
> [snapback]2248842[/snapback]​*


HOMIES RICH...THATS CLEAN :cheesy:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

east side riders caddy


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

east side riders caprice


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=44056][attachmentid=44058]Luxurious


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Homie Justin expedition
[attachmentid=44062]


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

kool impression gilberts lincoln


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 03:33 PM
> *kool impression  gilberts lincoln
> [snapback]2248949[/snapback]​*


ANY OF ANYBODY HOPPIN? :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

got 18 :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 26 2004, 02:36 PM
> *ANY OF ANYBODY HOPPIN? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2248958[/snapback]​*


naw I didnt have the camera cause I was hoppin :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

chivo's caddy


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

my ladys ass ! :biggrin: my tags are almost due :angry: and I need a smog check anyone know the hook up? cause i know my shit wont pass :angry:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

nice !


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

homie marks bomb I like that 2 tone color


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

408 ryders :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

east side riders getting ready


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

OH YEAH 49ERS ARE LOSING 24 - 0 AGAINST THE SEAHAWKS AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

El Original 60 impala     :worship: Inspirations :worship:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Inspirations central cal :worship:


----------



## SAN JOSE64 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 04:14 PM
> *
> [snapback]2249084[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAN JOSE64_@Sep 26 2004, 03:14 PM
> *
> [snapback]2249083[/snapback]​*



What up :wave: Your Impala is BADASS can't wait to see it in person


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

thats it for the pics I got more I'll post later


----------



## SAN JOSE64 (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 03:15 PM
> *What up  :wave:  Your Impala is BADASS can't wait to see it in person
> [snapback]2249090[/snapback]​*


THANKS


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 02:44 PM
> *the orange suburban doesnt belong to Rui anymore??
> [snapback]2248699[/snapback]​*


YEAH ITS STILL RUIES BUT HE COULDNT MAKE IT HE HAD TO WORK IN MODESTO SO ONE OF US TOOK TO THE SHOW


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 26 2004, 04:10 PM
> *El Original 60 impala         :worship:  Inspirations  :worship:
> [snapback]2249071[/snapback]​*


Oh man...My dream car...Gorgeous...


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Sep 26 2004, 01:37 AM
> *had a great time you guys through  a fat ass b.b.q. congratulations :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: o and thanxs for the drink jen,ill get the second round next time
> [snapback]2247507[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: ...I like playin bartender, heeheehee


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

The Girls from :biggrin: INSPIRATIONS :biggrin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 26 2004, 01:49 PM
> *YEA IF THEY WAKE UP I'M ALWAYZ DOWN TO SEE DA RAIDERZ LOSE! LOL
> [snapback]2248534[/snapback]​*


Too bad it didn't happen & the niners got there ass beat !!! Hahahaha oops did I say that :biggrin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 26 2004, 09:25 PM
> * :thumbsup:  ...I like playin bartender, heeheehee
> [snapback]2249751[/snapback]​*


hahahahaha Bartender passed out at the salt & peppas movie night :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 26 2004, 01:37 AM
> *RITE ON THANX GOEZ OUT TO ALL DA CLUBZ THAT CAME OUT SUPPORT US....CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR! EVERYBODY TRAIN 4 TUG A WAR AND MAYBE U CAN BEAT US NEXT YEAR! LOL J/K :biggrin:
> [snapback]2247508[/snapback]​*



next year we'll get you guys... :biggrin:


----------



## El Original (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cuttlady_@Sep 27 2004, 12:32 AM
> *The Girls from :biggrin:  INSPIRATIONS :biggrin:
> [snapback]2250095[/snapback]​*



I know I have been known to come on here and joke about the women folk, but I must say they really came thru this weekend. They really helped out a lot and it wouldn't have been a sucess without them.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

FINALLY GOT BACK ON TOOK FOREVER .....THIS SERVER HELLA SUCKS :angry: 
WE ANYWAYS HERE'S SOME MORE FOR YA :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MORE CARS..............................


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Sep 27 2004, 08:09 AM
> *hahahahaha Bartender passed out at the salt & peppas movie night  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2250610[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
SHE SURE DID!!!! HAHAAH IM ASHAMED TO SAY SHE'S MY SISTER. 
HAHAHHAAHA J/K  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

SOME PICS OF THE BEER CHUGGING CONTEST


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 27 2004, 10:23 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SHE SURE DID!!!! HAHAAH IM ASHAMED TO SAY SHE'S MY SISTER.
> HAHAHHAAHA J/K  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2250749[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MORE BEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

TORO YOU MISSED THE BEER CHUGGING :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

DID SOME ONE CHECK THIS GUY'S ID.......................J/K :ugh:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MORE BEER PIC'S :0
BOTTOM PICS OF WINNER'S 408 RYDER'S


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

CHIVO AND THE RANGER DISCUSSING THE PROPER WAY OF PARKING IN THE PARK :guns: :burn:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

TUG O WAR PICS


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

FEW MORE


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

THE GIRL'S EVEN GOT INTO IT :0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

I WILL POST MORE SOON


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 27 2004, 10:36 AM
> *TORO YOU MISSED THE BEER CHUGGING  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2250783[/snapback]​*


I wish I had made it......but I guess WE have to wait who can put down those beers the next time around.......you know how family functions go, we were ready to go but stuff always comes up and I couldn't get away.....Paulie from New Style said he stopped by and it was pretty packed......he drove his Lincoln to Salinas and people were trippin on it.......much love to all the clubs that attended, and to Inspirations for hosting it.....I enjoyed the pics and wish I had been able to make it.....


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 27 2004, 09:50 AM
> *THE GIRL'S EVEN GOT INTO IT  :0
> [snapback]2250823[/snapback]​*


YEAH..but i feel sorry for Manuels girl the one in all black..come to find out that night that she broke 2 of her fingers during the tug of war...!!!


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Sep 27 2004, 11:09 AM
> *YEAH..but i feel sorry for Manuels girl the one in all black..come to find out that night that she broke 2 of her fingers during the tug of war...!!!
> [snapback]2250863[/snapback]​*


DAMM THAT SUCK'S, SORRY TO HERE THAT . HOPE SHE HEALS QUICK


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:uh: THESE PICS ARE FROM 66LOU'S WIFE ELIZIBETH 
THANKS FOR BEING MY BACKUP CAMERA-PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 27 2004, 10:18 AM
> *DAMM THAT SUCK'S, SORRY TO HERE THAT . HOPE SHE HEALS QUICK
> [snapback]2250873[/snapback]​*



yeah me too...!


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 27 2004, 10:22 AM
> *:uh: THESE PICS ARE FROM 66LOU'S WIFE ELIZIBETH
> THANKS FOR BEING MY BACKUP CAMERA-PERSON :biggrin:
> [snapback]2250882[/snapback]​*


lol..there me in the back ground falling...lol...i was all over the ground


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

M :0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

SOME LUXURIOUS RIDES


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

.......................


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Original_@Sep 27 2004, 08:49 AM
> *I know I have been known to come on here and joke about the women folk, but I must say they really came thru this weekend. They really helped out a lot and it wouldn't have been a sucess without them..    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2250694[/snapback]​*


Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

I have a gang of pics to post...I'll try to get to it ASAP....


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

MORE BEEEEEEEER


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

TONY'S DROP TOP VEIJITO'S :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

LUXURIOUS BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

SOME GROUP PHOTO'S . OUR HOST'S


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

408 RYDER'S


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

LUXURIOUS


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

LUXURIOUS


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

I WILL POST MORE TONIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

NICE PIX I'LL POST SOME LATER....


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

future player


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cuttlady_@Sep 27 2004, 12:30 PM
> *future player
> [snapback]2251143[/snapback]​*



LOL, that's my Dogg!! :biggrin:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

ive got some pictures too......... :biggrin: i just need to post them to my site first...  this picnic was tight cant wait for next years... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

nice pics Rich


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 27 2004, 02:31 PM
> *nice pics Rich
> [snapback]2251247[/snapback]​*


THANKS MAN .BUT IT LOOKS LIKE I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE WITH THE CAMERA :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 27 2004, 10:38 AM
> *DID SOME ONE CHECK THIS GUY'S ID.......................J/K :ugh:
> [snapback]2250789[/snapback]​*


im 21....... :ugh:







no,... no im not..... :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

GREAT BBQ MAN I CANT BELIVE I BLEW MY 10 MONTH STREAK OF NOT DRINKING A BEER AND WE DIDNT EVEN WIN NEXT YEAR IM GOING FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Sep 27 2004, 02:44 PM
> *im 21....... :ugh:
> no,... no im not..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2251357[/snapback]​*


:wave:
sorry for keepin it short at the bbq  I was already hella tipsy 
Thanks for sayin HI


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:thumbsdown: :uh: 

all good though :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 27 2004, 08:33 PM
> *:thumbsdown:    :uh:
> 
> all good though  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2251827[/snapback]​*


What was that all about.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> What was that all about.
> [snapback]2252816[/snapback]​[/quot
> dont trip


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2004, 09:29 AM
> *What was that all about.
> [snapback]2252816[/snapback]​*


A bunch of roosters puffin there chests out , but everyone calmed down & it was all good.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

few more pics........................ :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)




----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

:cheesy: last pics


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 28 2004, 09:29 AM
> *What was that all about.
> [snapback]2252816[/snapback]​*


LIL DRAMA NOTHIN MAJOR BUT ITZ ALL GOOD NOW....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

love those w/w lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 01:43 PM
> *love those w/w lol :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253335[/snapback]​*


DIDN'T C URZ THERE! LOL :biggrin: SO CHUD UP! :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 01:49 PM
> *DIDN'T C URZ THERE! LOL :biggrin: SO CHUD UP! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253349[/snapback]​*


I really dont like to bring my car car out, im not really happy with it...I dont see that grand am, grand prixx, grand buritto, grand something...that green car that was going to be san jo...#1 hopper..... :dunno: lol......pisss..pissss..pisss


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 01:49 PM
> *DIDN'T C URZ THERE! LOL :biggrin: SO CHUD UP! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253349[/snapback]​*


i was there,.......lol :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 03:21 PM
> *I really dont like to bring my car car out, im not really happy with it...I dont see that grand am, grand prixx, grand buritto, grand something...that green car that was going to be san jo...#1 hopper..... :dunno: lol......pisss..pissss..pisss
> [snapback]2253534[/snapback]​*


YEA BUT I WAZ THERE WIT MY CADDI SORRY I DON'T ONLY HAVE 1 CAR LIKE YOU! :biggrin: LOL DON'T WORRY WHEN MY GRAND PRIX DONE U'LL B QUIET CUZ UR AIRBAGZ WON'T KEEP UP....LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 03:52 PM
> *YEA BUT I WAZ THERE WIT MY CADDI SORRY I DON'T ONLY HAVE 1 CAR LIKE YOU! :biggrin: LOL DON'T WORRY WHEN MY GRAND PRIX DONE U'LL B QUIET CUZ UR AIRBAGZ WON'T KEEP UP....LOL
> [snapback]2253584[/snapback]​*


sorry i have 4 cars.....2 batterys? on the grand am?  lol...


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 03:21 PM
> *I really dont like to bring my car car out, im not really happy with it...I dont see that grand am, grand prixx, grand buritto, grand something...that green car that was going to be san jo...#1 hopper..... :dunno: lol......pisss..pissss..pisss
> [snapback]2253534[/snapback]​*


I NEVER SAID I WAZ GONNA B SAN JOz #1 HOPPER JUS SAID I WOULD HOP ALL OVER U GUYZ!!!! LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 03:55 PM
> *sorry i have 4 cars.....2 batterys? on the grand am?  lol...
> [snapback]2253597[/snapback]​*


Sorry bro....Ill let this be...my car is worth around lets say.....w/ 62.000 miles on it uhh ....20.000 on a bad day....& the grand am & the caddi? 500.00 each...lol


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 03:56 PM
> *I NEVER SAID I WAZ GONNA B SAN JOz #1 HOPPER JUS SAID I WOULD HOP ALL OVER U GUYZ!!!! LOL
> [snapback]2253603[/snapback]​*


i hope so...


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 03:55 PM
> *sorry i have 4 cars.....2 batterys? on the grand am?  lol...
> [snapback]2253597[/snapback]​*


4 CARZ? ALL UNDER CONSTRUCTION? ALL NEED MOTORZ, DOORZ, AND RIMZ?? :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 03:58 PM
> *4 CARZ? ALL UNDER CONSTRUCTION? ALL NEED MOTORZ, DOORZ, AND RIMZ?? :roflmao:
> [snapback]2253609[/snapback]​*


no daliy drivers......lol :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 03:58 PM
> *4 CARZ? ALL UNDER CONSTRUCTION? ALL NEED MOTORZ, DOORZ, AND RIMZ?? :roflmao:
> [snapback]2253609[/snapback]​*


Sorry i cant drive a car primer....dont have enough balls like some people... :0


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 04:00 PM
> *Sorry i cant drive a car primer....dont have enough balls like some people... :0
> [snapback]2253615[/snapback]​*


MINEZ NOT PRIMERED WHO U TALKIN BOUT UR FRIENDZ? LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 03:59 PM
> *no daliy drivers......lol :cheesy:
> [snapback]2253613[/snapback]​*


SO I GUESS U TAKE DA BUS EVERYWHERE?LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 04:03 PM
> *MINEZ NOT PRIMERED WHO U TALKIN BOUT UR FRIENDZ? LOL
> [snapback]2253621[/snapback]​*


chivo......come on now.....im not stupid..i live on the east side...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 04:04 PM
> *SO I GUESS U TAKE DA BUS EVERYWHERE?LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253629[/snapback]​*


i wish ...gas is getting high...


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 04:05 PM
> *chivo......come on now.....im not stupid..i live on the east side...
> [snapback]2253630[/snapback]​*


I'M PROUD OF U 4 LIVIN IN DA EAST SIDE BUT MY CARZ BEEN OUT OF TOWN 4 HELLA MONTHZ ALREADY SO U MUST BE TALKIN BOUT SOME1 ELSE.... :biggrin: UR NOT STUPID? R U SURE? LOL J/K


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 04:13 PM
> *I'M PROUD OF U 4 LIVIN IN DA EAST SIDE BUT MY CARZ BEEN OUT OF TOWN 4 HELLA MONTHZ ALREADY SO U MUST BE TALKIN BOUT SOME1 ELSE.... :biggrin: UR NOT STUPID? R U SURE? LOL J/K
> [snapback]2253651[/snapback]​*


WE know who been in Overfelt...special ed....lol...i never said YOU had a primer car...so guilty....lol :cheesy: You aint stupid...Your a smart ass....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 04:19 PM
> *WE know who been in Overfelt...special ed....lol...i never said YOU had a primer car...so guilty....lol :cheesy: You aint stupid...Your a smart ass....
> [snapback]2253664[/snapback]​*


U WERE TALKIN BOUT ME BUT IT WASN'T ME J-WINGER! LOL GOTTA GO TO WORK TALK SHIT TO YOU LATER.... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 04:22 PM
> *U WERE TALKIN BOUT ME  BUT IT WASN'T ME J-WINGER! LOL GOTTA GO TO WORK TALK SHIT TO YOU LATER.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253677[/snapback]​*


They called you j..winger... :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 04:24 PM
> *They called you j..winger... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253685[/snapback]​*


HEARD UR FRIENDZ CALL U "JW" SHORT 4 J-WINGER! LOL ANYBODY WHOZ LIKE WUTZ A J-WINGER U WOULD ONLY KNO IF U WENT TO OVERFELT.... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 04:27 PM
> *HEARD UR FRIENDZ CALL U "JW" SHORT 4 J-WINGER! LOL ANYBODY WHOZ LIKE WUTZ A J-WINGER U WOULD ONLY KNO IF U WENT TO OVERFELT.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253694[/snapback]​*


lol JW....your a fool but still a j-winger......beeeeep beeep beep come on chivo your late........(little school bus)..........lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 28 2004, 04:00 PM
> *Sorry i cant drive a car primer....dont have enough balls like some people... :0
> [snapback]2253615[/snapback]​*


WHATS SO WRONG DRIVING A PRIMERED CAR...?? :dunno: LOL...J/K :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Sep 28 2004, 04:30 PM
> *WHATS SO WRONG DRIVING A PRIMERED CAR...?? :dunno: LOL...J/K :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253706[/snapback]​*


NOTHIN 98SHARK RATHER TAKE DA LIL YELLOW BUS AND WEAR HIZ HELMET.... :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 04:35 PM
> *NOTHIN 98SHARK RATHER TAKE DA LIL YELLOW BUS AND WEAR HIZ HELMET.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253719[/snapback]​*


did he look like this ?.....................................j/k :biggrin:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Sep 26 2004, 05:49 AM
> *didnt get to make it. my boy buckled his a arm so i built another one and put it on, mean while my other member was on the freeway and lost all but 1 lug nut. so he 3 wheeled it on to the side of the road ( there was traffic for about 5 miles from people looking at it) till i brought him lug nuts. by the time we got done with the bull shit it was time to go to my boys wedding :angry:
> [snapback]2247395[/snapback]​*



i seen that i was goin the other way it was a blu regal? the traffic was all cuz of that? hahah


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 28 2004, 04:19 PM
> *did he look like this ?.....................................j/k  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253794[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

WHATS UP FELLAS......WHATS CRAKIN MATT... :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow, I like your headlight conversion......Whoever did it did a clean job !!! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Sep 28 2004, 09:18 PM
> *WHATS UP FELLAS......WHATS CRAKIN MATT... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2254338[/snapback]​*


nothing just lit up, you? :cheesy: 

Chivo im keeping your new pipe that shit hits good  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 28 2004, 10:28 PM
> *Wow, I like your headlight conversion......Whoever did it did a clean job !!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2254371[/snapback]​*


really! :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 28 2004, 05:19 PM
> *did he look like this ?.....................................j/k  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2253794[/snapback]​*


HOW DID U GET HIZ PIC? :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 28 2004, 11:04 PM
> *nothing just lit up, you?  :cheesy:
> 
> Chivo im keeping your new pipe that shit hits good    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2254396[/snapback]​*


BREAK IT IN 4 ME BRO.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 28 2004, 03:56 PM
> *I NEVER SAID I WAZ GONNA B SAN JOz #1 HOPPER JUS SAID I WOULD HOP ALL OVER U GUYZ!!!! LOL
> [snapback]2253603[/snapback]​*


You mean "TRY"to hop all over us?I hope you plan on Slaming the Back bumper,my shit is HOTT!you guys will find out soon enough.


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 29 2004, 03:12 AM
> *HOW DID U GET HIZ PIC? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2254606[/snapback]​*


HE WAS RIDING HIS LOWRIDER BIKE BY MY HOUSE SO I SNAPPED A PIC :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIVINLIFELUXURIOUS_@Sep 29 2004, 11:03 AM
> *HE WAS RIDING HIS LOWRIDER BIKE BY MY HOUSE SO I SNAPPED A PIC  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2255215[/snapback]​*


DAMN.....I DIDNT KNOW YOU KNEW ME THAT GOOD TO BE CLOWEN ON ME... :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## allrnutn (Sep 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 29 2004, 12:22 PM
> *DAMN.....I DIDNT KNOW YOU KNEW ME THAT GOOD TO BE CLOWEN ON ME... :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2255385[/snapback]​*


i am just fuckin around man .don't take i serious i just had a good pic of a guy with a helmet so you know i had to post it :biggrin:


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 29 2004, 12:22 PM
> *DAMN.....I DIDNT KNOW YOU KNEW ME THAT GOOD TO BE CLOWEN ON ME... :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2255385[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey Chivo I heard you got your months mixed up foo.....there aint no parties this weekend.....You know what Im talkin about............ :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cuttlady_@Sep 29 2004, 02:21 PM
> *Hey Chivo I heard you got your months mixed up foo.....there aint no parties this weekend.....You know what Im talkin about............ :roflmao:
> [snapback]2255737[/snapback]​*


LOL CHUD UP!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 29 2004, 12:22 PM
> *DAMN.....I DIDNT KNOW YOU KNEW ME THAT GOOD TO BE CLOWEN ON ME... :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]2255385[/snapback]​*


U DON'T KNO EVERYBODY DAT GOOD AND U STILL TALK SHYT STOP CRYIN!!!!LOL :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

lol


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Chivo chillin on his Bomb.


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)




----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

http://www.monkeyview.net/id/3/cyclecide/datour/bombbike.jpg
it wont let me post it so here it is.Chivo with his Bomb.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 29 2004, 04:08 PM
> *:biggrin:
> U DON'T KNO EVERYBODY DAT GOOD AND U STILL TALK SHYT STOP CRYIN!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2256049[/snapback]​*


 :tears: :tears: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 29 2004, 04:08 PM
> *:biggrin:
> U DON'T KNO EVERYBODY DAT GOOD AND U STILL TALK SHYT STOP CRYIN!!!!LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2256049[/snapback]​*


 I KNOW YOU WERE A J WINGER....  AT OVERFELT....BEEP BEEEEEP BEEEEEPPPP :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 29 2004, 04:06 PM
> *LOL CHUD UP!
> [snapback]2256046[/snapback]​*


CHUD OR SHUT? KNO OR KNOW? DIZ OR THIS? J WINGER STUDENT OF THE MONTH............ :biggrin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

If someone from Luxurious Car Club can relate a message to Justin's lady Jennifer and let her know that we appreciate her helping us with the food for the bbq ....Thanks Jennifer for your help...... 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 29 2004, 04:06 PM
> *LOL CHUD UP!
> [snapback]2256046[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 29 2004, 06:18 PM
> *CHUD OR SHUT? KNO OR KNOW? DIZ OR THIS? J WINGER STUDENT OF THE MONTH............ :biggrin:
> [snapback]2256320[/snapback]​*


DAT OR THAT,IZ OR IS.......HE GOT MY VOTE,BEEP-BEEEEEP!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 29 2004, 08:27 AM
> *You mean "TRY"to hop all over us?I hope you plan on Slaming the Back bumper,my shit is HOTT!you guys will find out soon enough.
> [snapback]2255062[/snapback]​*


so when will it be out?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 30 2004, 08:03 AM
> *so when will it be out?
> [snapback]2257267[/snapback]​*


Overfelt show(if they have it),KOS,Or cinco,which ever one happens 1st.I wont bring it out if Bills isnt ready(which it should be)and not a day sooner.
i should have it painted within the next month,ill shoot you some pics then.I still wanna add shit to it.The hard shit is finally out of the way.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

BBBBEEEEEPPPP BBEPP BBBB BBEEEP BEEP BEEP :biggrin: COME ON.... CHIVO.....LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: DONT FAKE THE FUNK....BBEEPP BEEP BBBEEP DATZ KOOL...


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 30 2004, 11:41 AM
> *BBBBEEEEEPPPP BBEPP BBBB BBEEEP BEEP BEEP  :biggrin: COME ON.... CHIVO.....LOL    :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT FAKE THE FUNK....BBEEPP BEEP BBBEEP DATZ KOOL...
> [snapback]2257638[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 30 2004, 11:41 AM
> *BBBBEEEEEPPPP BBEPP BBBB BBEEEP BEEP BEEP  :biggrin: COME ON.... CHIVO.....LOL    :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT FAKE THE FUNK....BBEEPP BEEP BBBEEP DATZ KOOL...
> [snapback]2257638[/snapback]​*


FUCKA YOU! :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 29 2004, 09:27 AM
> *You mean "TRY"to hop all over us?I hope you plan on Slaming the Back bumper,my shit is HOTT!you guys will find out soon enough.
> [snapback]2255062[/snapback]​*


I WILL HOP ON YOU! LOL DON'T LOWER UR REAR END AND HOP ON ME AND SAY U HIT BACK BUMPER! LOL :biggrin: DATZ KOO UR SHYTZ GONNA B FINISHED HOPEFULLY MINE SHOULD B READY AT DA SAME TIME....BUT MINEZ LAGGIN.... :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 30 2004, 02:17 PM
> *I WILL HOP ON YOU! LOL DON'T LOWER UR REAR END AND HOP ON ME AND SAY U HIT BACK BUMPER! LOL  :biggrin: DATZ KOO UR SHYTZ GONNA B FINISHED HOPEFULLY MINE SHOULD B READY AT DA SAME TIME....BUT MINEZ LAGGIN.... :angry:
> [snapback]2257958[/snapback]​*


TO MANY ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ MINEZ, DATZ,THATZ,SHYTZ,ZZ ZZZ ZZZ BEEP :biggrin: BEEP


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 30 2004, 02:17 PM
> *I WILL HOP ON YOU! LOL DON'T LOWER UR REAR END AND HOP ON ME AND SAY U HIT BACK BUMPER! LOL  :biggrin: DATZ KOO UR SHYTZ GONNA B FINISHED HOPEFULLY MINE SHOULD B READY AT DA SAME TIME....BUT MINEZ LAGGIN.... :angry:
> [snapback]2257958[/snapback]​*


DONT RUSH IT what ever you do.Your shit will be ready,i already know!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 30 2004, 02:40 PM
> *DONT RUSH IT what ever you do.Your shit will be ready,i already know!
> [snapback]2258024[/snapback]​*


DONT RUZH THE GREEN GRAND BURITTO IT WILL BE DONE ZOON OR SOON.....LOL


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

whats crakin chivo


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 30 2004, 02:39 PM
> *TO MANY ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ MINEZ, DATZ,THATZ,SHYTZ,ZZ ZZZ ZZZ BEEP  :biggrin: BEEP
> [snapback]2258023[/snapback]​*


FUCK FOOL U TRYIN TO WIN A SPELLING BEE? FUCKIN J-WINGER.... :biggrin: LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Sep 30 2004, 03:26 PM
> *whats crakin chivo
> [snapback]2258148[/snapback]​*


WUT UP BOBBY U GUYZ HAVE A GOOD TIME AT DA "Q"?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 30 2004, 02:42 PM
> *DONT RUZH THE GREEN GRAND BURITTO IT WILL BE DONE ZOON OR SOON.....LOL
> [snapback]2258033[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP WIT ALL DAT AIR I ALWAYZ THINK U HAVE FLAT TIRE....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 30 2004, 03:30 PM
> *SHUT UP WIT ALL DAT AIR I ALWAYZ THINK U HAVE FLAT TIRE....
> [snapback]2258164[/snapback]​*


CHIVO....ARE YOU TRYING TO BE FUNNY? PISS PISS OR PIZZZZ PIZZ LOL :biggrin: LAY OFF THE KJ


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 30 2004, 03:28 PM
> *FUCK FOOL U TRYIN TO WIN A SPELLING BEE? FUCKIN J-WINGER.... :biggrin: LOL
> [snapback]2258155[/snapback]​*


YOUR THE WINNER...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 30 2004, 03:45 PM
> *YOUR THE WINNER...ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ  LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2258236[/snapback]​*


U BARELY PASSED UR ESL CLASS NOW U TRY TO SPELL EVEYTHING CORRECT! ARE THE Z'S THROWIN U OFF?! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 30 2004, 03:44 PM
> *CHIVO....ARE YOU TRYING TO BE FUNNY? PISS  PISS OR PIZZZZ PIZZ LOL  :biggrin: LAY OFF THE KJ
> [snapback]2258227[/snapback]​*


WANT SOME? GOT SOME? LOL  ONLY WEED BASTARD!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 30 2004, 03:48 PM
> *U BARELY PASSED UR ESL CLASS NOW U TRY TO SPELL EVEYTHING CORRECT! ARE THE Z'S THROWIN U OFF?! LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2258257[/snapback]​*


YOUR A FOOL... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 30 2004, 03:50 PM
> *WANT SOME? GOT SOME? LOL  ONLY WEED BASTARD!
> [snapback]2258264[/snapback]​*


YOU MEAN ....WANT ZOME? GOT ZOME?  ONLY WEED BAZTARD! ......LOL COME ON CHIVO.....GET WITH IT...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

OH SHYT UR BACK UPZ HERE! LOL PSTA/98SHARK TEENAGE SWEETHEARTZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 30 2004, 03:57 PM
> *OH SHYT UR BACK UPZ HERE! LOL PSTA/98SHARK TEENAGE SWEETHEARTZ.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2258300[/snapback]​*


AT OVERFELT ONLY .....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Sep 30 2004, 04:03 PM
> *AT OVERFELT ONLY .....
> [snapback]2258322[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

now now ladies :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Sep 30 2004, 07:35 AM
> *Overfelt show(if they have it),KOS,Or cinco,which ever one happens 1st.I wont bring it out if Bills isnt ready(which it should be)and not a day sooner.
> i should have it painted within the next month,ill shoot you some pics then.I still wanna add shit to it.The hard shit is finally out of the way.
> [snapback]2257289[/snapback]​*


thats cool, yeah post pics of it right now fuck it ....what color you going to paint it? really back bumper? I wanna watch :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 30 2004, 04:25 PM
> *thats cool, yeah post pics of it right now fuck it ....what color you going to paint it? really back bumper? I wanna watch  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2258414[/snapback]​*


My pics have not been developed yet.The Cad is going to be getting that TRUED UP,BLUE paint job. Like i said,ill post a few but i have never been one that likes when people know what im up to.I like to keep everone guessing!
AND NO HOPPING PICS,i want everyone to see it in person when shes done.


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

BACK TO TOPIC--GOOD BBQ ,SALINAS C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME. THANKZ FOR THE INVITE[attachmentid=45137]


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Sep 30 2004, 03:57 PM
> *OH SHYT UR BACK UPZ HERE! LOL PSTA/98SHARK TEENAGE SWEETHEARTZ.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]2258300[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 1 2004, 08:52 AM
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2259669[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 1 2004, 08:52 AM
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2259669[/snapback]​*


Hey chivo,i see your broad forty7 made it in here.
keep her in line.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 1 2004, 02:07 PM
> *Hey chivo,i see your broad forty7 made it in here.
> keep her in line.
> [snapback]2260235[/snapback]​*


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Oct 1 2004, 08:52 AM
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2259669[/snapback]​*


WHOZ DAT GIRL IN UR AVATOR HER TAT LOOKZ CRAZY


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@Sep 30 2004, 05:48 PM
> *BACK TO TOPIC--GOOD BBQ ,SALINAS C.C. HAD A GOOD TIME. THANKZ FOR THE INVITE[attachmentid=45137]
> [snapback]2258683[/snapback]​*


welcome from all of us , thanks for coming to the Q glad you had a good time


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

YEA THANKZ 2 ALL DA CLUBZ DAT MADE IT TO OUR Q.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: tight burb...........whos is that?? :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

wassup people...


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Oct 2 2004, 03:40 AM
> *WHOZ DAT GIRL IN UR AVATOR HER TAT LOOKZ CRAZY
> [snapback]2261611[/snapback]​*


  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 1 2004, 02:07 PM
> *Hey chivo,i see your broad forty7 made it in here.
> keep her in line.
> [snapback]2260235[/snapback]​*


 :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> YEA THANKZ 2 ALL DA CLUBZ DAT MADE IT TO OUR Q.... :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2264113[/snapback]​[/quot
> 
> No thank YOU..it was a fun Q.
> ...


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cuttlady_@Oct 10 2004, 10:52 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2284145[/snapback]​*


Hey 84cuntlady your birthday is coming up.
Oct 31


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wicked Man_@Oct 16 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Hey 84cuntlady your birthday is coming up.
> Oct 31
> [snapback]2303525[/snapback]​*


Hey homie u dont know me to be talkin shit..... so just kick back........


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Wicked Man_@Oct 16 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Hey 84cuntlady your birthday is coming up.
> Oct 31
> [snapback]2303525[/snapback]​*


AND WE HAVE ANOTHER HATER?! OH HMM WHO COULD DIZ BYTCH BE? DA SAME BYTCH WIT ALL DA OTHER NAMEZ DAT TALK SHIT ALL SCARED SOME1Z GONNA FIND OUT WHO "THEY" ARE SO "THEY" KEEP CHANGIN "THEIR" NAMEZ! LOL FUNNY SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wicked Man_@Oct 16 2004, 09:47 PM
> *Hey 84cuntlady your birthday is coming up.
> Oct 31
> [snapback]2303525[/snapback]​*



Dont worry wicked man I find out who u are........ :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Oct 17 2004, 02:16 PM
> * :biggrin:
> AND WE HAVE ANOTHER HATER?! OH HMM WHO COULD DIZ BYTCH BE? DA SAME BYTCH WIT ALL DA OTHER NAMEZ DAT TALK SHIT ALL SCARED SOME1Z GONNA FIND OUT WHO "THEY" ARE SO "THEY" KEEP CHANGIN "THEIR" NAMEZ! LOL FUNNY SHIT! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2305034[/snapback]​*



damn another one..where do they come from... haterville !


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, I'm only over a month late with some pics...

:0


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

....


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

....


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Nov 5 2004, 10:26 AM
> *nice pics
> [snapback]2362455[/snapback]​*



Thanks, it only took me forever to get them up. :biggrin: 
I have more, but who knows when I'll get to them... :dunno:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLa_@Nov 5 2004, 10:45 AM
> *Thanks, it only took me forever to get them up.  :biggrin:
> I have more, but who knows when I'll get to them... :dunno:
> [snapback]2362530[/snapback]​*


ITS O.K..NICE PICS THOUGH..AS I ALWAYS SAY BETTER LATE THEN NEVER !! :biggrin:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Nov 5 2004, 11:05 AM
> *ITS O.K..NICE PICS THOUGH..AS I ALWAYS SAY  BETTER LATE THEN NEVER !!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2362595[/snapback]​*



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Nov 5 2004, 11:05 AM
> *ITS O.K..NICE PICS THOUGH..AS I ALWAYS SAY  BETTER LATE THEN NEVER !!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2362595[/snapback]​*


Ditto
:thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6TY EIGHT_@Nov 5 2004, 12:05 PM
> *ITS O.K..NICE PICS THOUGH..AS I ALWAYS SAY  BETTER LATE THEN NEVER !!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2362595[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

LOL I STILL GOT SOME PIX 2 PROBABLY POST THEM 2NITE....GOOD PIX THOUGH....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LaLa_@Nov 5 2004, 02:11 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2363243[/snapback]​*


nice and clear pics :thumbsup:
what kinda camera is that lol :biggrin: 


j/k


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Nuestro Tiempo (Oct 14, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cuttlady (Jun 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HMMM PPL LAUGHIN AND WEREN'T EVEN THERE! DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TOO ME.... :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 21 2004, 03:02 AM
> *HMMM PPL LAUGHIN AND WEREN'T EVEN THERE! DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TOO ME.... :uh:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2433334[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin:


----------



## Wicked Man (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 21 2004, 03:02 AM
> *HMMM PPL LAUGHIN AND WEREN'T EVEN THERE! DOESN'T MAKE SENSE TOO ME.... :uh:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2433334[/snapback]​*


Fucking Goat, if that was all that was hoppin. Good thing I didnt go. Keep on talking shit,........ I see East Side Riders....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Wicked Man_@Nov 21 2004, 06:35 PM
> *Fucking Goat, if that was all that was hoppin. Good thing  I didnt go. Keep on talking shit,........ I see East Side Riders....
> [snapback]2434874[/snapback]​*


WHOZ TALKIN SHYT U BYTCH?! WHO R U ***? I'M GLAD U SEE EAST SIDE RIDERS BUT WHAT DA FUCK DOEZ DAT MEAN?! U WERE PROBABLY THERE JUS TO SCARED TO TALK SHYT IN PERSON?! LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 21 2004, 06:32 PM
> *WHOZ TALKIN SHYT U BYTCH?! WHO R U ***? I'M GLAD U SEE EAST SIDE RIDERS BUT WHAT DA FUCK DOEZ DAT MEAN?! U WERE PROBABLY THERE JUS TO SCARED TO TALK SHYT IN PERSON?! LOL
> [snapback]2435015[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

HAD TO POST DIZ SOMEWHERE....DIZ FROM DA FRISCO SHOW....  :biggrin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 29 2004, 12:19 AM
> *HAD TO POST DIZ SOMEWHERE....DIZ FROM DA FRISCO SHOW....   :biggrin:
> [snapback]2456747[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

:biggrin:







:biggrin: 







:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Da Spot Car Audio_@Dec 9 2004, 02:12 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## Da Spot Car Audio (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by inspirations central cal._@Dec 23 2004, 10:22 PM
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> [snapback]2538046[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: hmmmm...wowow...............


----------



## inspirations central cal. (Aug 1, 2004)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

how do I join Insperasions? where do you have your meetings?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 6 2005, 04:35 PM
> *how do I join Insperasions? where do you have your meetings?
> [snapback]2578517[/snapback]​*


lol post a pic of your ride :biggrin:


----------



## CHANGO (Sep 2, 2004)

Secret pic of Thong Solo getting in his ranfala!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHANGO_@Jan 6 2005, 10:45 PM
> *Secret pic of Thong Solo getting in his ranfala!
> [snapback]2579656[/snapback]​*


THOZE SOME TITE GRAPHICZ ON UR RIDE THONG SOLO BUT WE DON'T EXCEPT ****! I KNO UR GONNA TALK SHYT SO I MIGHT AZ WELL START IT! :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

WUT UP CHANGO WHEN WE GONNA SMOKE BRO?!  STILL LIVE AT DA SAME PAD?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 6 2005, 05:35 PM
> *how do I join Insperasions? where do you have your meetings?
> [snapback]2578517[/snapback]​*


LOL 11ST U HAVE TO LEARN HOW TO SPELL OUR NAME BYTCH! :biggrin:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

all I gotta say is PUT THE FUCKIN LOTION IN THE BASKET


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 7 2005, 08:58 AM
> *all I gotta say is PUT THE FUCKIN LOTION IN THE BASKET
> [snapback]2580436[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

Inspirationjz CC prez


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 7 2005, 12:53 PM
> *Inspirationjz CC prez
> [snapback]2581218[/snapback]​*


C NOW UR ASKIN 4 A BEAT DOWN.... :twak:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 7 2005, 08:58 AM
> *all I gotta say is PUT THE FUCKIN LOTION IN THE BASKET
> [snapback]2580436[/snapback]​*


??????????????????? :uh:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

ewwwwwww, wise asss ehhhh


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

CHIVO LOCS REPPIN "INSPIRATIONS CAR CLICK SAN JO"

SHOW RESPECT, GET RESPECT....DISRESPECT AND U'LL WISH U DIDN'T!

MEMBER WUTEVER I SAY HERE IZ MY OPINION AND MINE ALONE NOT MY CLUBZ.... "AND I HOPE U DON'T LIKE IT" HAHA OL SKOO RADIO AZTLAN....


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

go chivo, go chivo


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 8 2005, 09:39 AM
> *go chivo, go chivo
> [snapback]2584018[/snapback]​*


FUCKIN *** SEARCHIN GOOGLE 4 DICK TO FIND DIZ? LOL *** :biggrin:


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 9 2005, 02:35 AM
> *FUCKIN *** SEARCHIN GOOGLE 4 DICK TO FIND DIZ? LOL *** :biggrin:
> [snapback]2585992[/snapback]​*


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

CHIVOS LADY


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 11 2005, 08:28 AM
> *CHIVOS LADY
> [snapback]2592707[/snapback]​*


DATZ SO ORIGINAL.....DIZ CARLOZ???? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 11 2005, 04:31 PM
> *DATZ SO ORIGINAL.....DIZ CARLOZ???? :biggrin:
> [snapback]2594236[/snapback]​*


Hey Chivo,How many spelling Bee's did you win in school??? :roflmao: :roflmao:

You were the pride of the J-WING!!!


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

hey chivo...tell yer homeboys its cool man.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 11 2005, 04:34 PM
> *Hey Chivo,How many spelling Bee's did you win in school??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> You were the pride of the J-WING!!!
> [snapback]2594252[/snapback]​*


HEY BRO STOP TRYIN TO USE 98'z JOKEZ HEARD DAT 1 ALREADY! LOL DID U EVEN GO TO OVERFELT? IF U DID I DON'T MEMBER U CUZ U WERE PROBABLY REALLY IN DA J-WING WIT CARLOZ.... :biggrin: I C UR TRYIN 2 SPELL UR FAVORITE FOOD PASTA (PSTA) KEEP TRYIN 1 OF THEZE DAYZ U'LL GET IT! LOL :roflmao:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 11 2005, 05:21 PM
> *hey chivo...tell yer homeboys its cool man.
> [snapback]2594460[/snapback]​*


DATZ PROBABLY A REAL PIC OF U AND UR FAGGET SKRAP FRIENDZ!!!! GET OFF MY NUTTZ ***....


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

hey chivo....I'll give her back to you now...


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 12 2005, 03:28 PM
> *hey chivo....I'll give her back to you now...
> [snapback]2597845[/snapback]​*



...I know thats why yer so mad.


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

are you guys busting this out in 05?


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

caught you guys headin to the (hometown) fresno show


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 12 2005, 06:21 AM
> *HEY BRO STOP TRYIN TO USE 98'z JOKEZ HEARD DAT 1 ALREADY! LOL DID U EVEN GO TO OVERFELT? IF U DID I DON'T MEMBER U CUZ U WERE PROBABLY REALLY IN DA J-WING WIT CARLOZ.... :biggrin: I C UR TRYIN 2 SPELL UR FAVORITE FOOD PASTA (PSTA) KEEP TRYIN 1 OF THEZE DAYZ U'LL GET IT! LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]2596316[/snapback]​*


Of course you wouldnt remember me for a few reasons one,Im younger then you,2 you probly were already a drop out,3 I wasnt in special ed,and 4,I kicked it with the Samoans. 

Silly goat.


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

HE SAID SPECIAL ED...HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 12 2005, 05:26 PM
> *Of course you wouldnt remember me for a few reasons one,Im younger then you,2 you probly were already a drop out,3 I wasnt in special ed,and 4,I kicked it with the Samoans.
> 
> Silly goat.
> [snapback]2598015[/snapback]​*


***....LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

:biggrin: HMMM 98SHARK & PSTA TRYIN TO CLOWN? OOPZ I MEANT THONGSOLO & OG J-WINGER....LOL


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 12 2005, 05:26 PM
> *Of course you wouldnt remember me for a few reasons one,Im younger then you,2 you probly were already a drop out,3 I wasnt in special ed,and 4,I kicked it with the Samoans.
> 
> Silly goat.
> [snapback]2598015[/snapback]​*


UMMM 1. I DON'T KNO HOW OLD UR RETARDED AZZ IZ! 2. I GRADUATED FROM NORMAL SCHOOL NOT WIT A GED OR PASS ESL CLASS LIKE U 3. EVEN IF U KICKED IT WIT DA INDIANZ I WOULD'VE SAW U I DIDN'T ASK U WHO U KICKED IT WIT! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 13 2005, 06:37 AM
> *UMMM 1. I DON'T KNO HOW OLD UR RETARDED AZZ IZ! 2. I GRADUATED FROM NORMAL SCHOOL NOT WIT A GED OR PASS ESL CLASS LIKE U 3. EVEN IF U KICKED IT WIT DA INDIANZ I WOULD'VE SAW U I DIDN'T ASK U WHO U KICKED IT WIT! LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2600289[/snapback]​*


I never saw your ass so either you graduated before my time,were locked down in the j-wing,or in the principals office droping dimes.
You can TRY and clown me if you want,but the way you look and type back up everyword I say goatboy!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey Goatboy.....


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

PSTA PUMP 2000 ON SALE NOW!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 13 2005, 10:27 AM
> *PSTA PUMP 2000 ON SALE NOW!!!
> [snapback]2600842[/snapback]​*


Already got 1.Good looking out though!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 13 2005, 06:33 AM
> *:biggrin: HMMM 98SHARK & PSTA TRYIN TO CLOWN? OOPZ I MEANT THONGSOLO & OG J-WINGER....LOL
> [snapback]2600288[/snapback]​*


TELL THE TRUTH CHIVO...YOU WHERE IN J WING


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 13 2005, 08:38 AM
> *I never saw your ass so either you graduated before my time,were locked down in the j-wing,or in the principals office droping dimes.
> You can TRY and clown me if you want,but the way you look and type back up everyword I say goatboy!
> [snapback]2600546[/snapback]​*


?????????WUT R U CALLIN ME OUT??????????  DON'T TALK CRAZY NOW DAT U MOVED OUT OF TOWN.....LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 13 2005, 01:05 PM
> *TELL THE TRUTH CHIVO...YOU WHERE IN J WING
> [snapback]2601444[/snapback]​*


GET SOME NEW MATERIAL FOOL! LOL WUT COLOR U PAINTIN UR RIDE? IZ IT STARTED?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 14 2005, 05:23 AM
> *?????????WUT R U CALLIN ME OUT??????????  DON'T TALK CRAZY NOW DAT U MOVED OUT OF TOWN.....LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2604093[/snapback]​*


LOL,Shut up and quit trying to get crazy ,we just having fun here,BUT I have been out of town for a over a year,and im IN town almost every weekend!  

BTW,whats up with the Pontiac?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 14 2005, 05:25 AM
> *GET SOME NEW MATERIAL FOOL! LOL WUT COLOR U PAINTIN UR RIDE? IZ IT STARTED?
> [snapback]2604096[/snapback]​*


HEY BABY GIRL.YA ITS STARTED, SHOULD BE DONE IN FEB, OR MARCH. HOW ABOUT THE GRAND BURITTO?


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 14 2005, 08:12 AM
> *LOL,Shut up and quit trying to get crazy ,we just having fun here,BUT I have been out of town for a over a year,and im IN town almost every weekend!
> 
> BTW,whats up with the Pontiac?
> [snapback]2604254[/snapback]​*


SHOULD B READY THIZ YEAR....STILL HAVE MY FINGERZ CROSSED....LOL URZ ALMOST READY? WE STILL GOTTA HOP 4 DAT 40! :biggrin: A U SAID BACK UP EVERYTHING I SAY THOUGHT U WERE TRYIN TO GET CRAZY EITHER WAY I GIVEZ A FUCK....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 14 2005, 08:42 AM
> *HEY BABY GIRL.YA ITS STARTED, SHOULD BE DONE IN FEB, OR MARCH. HOW ABOUT THE GRAND BURITTO?
> [snapback]2604290[/snapback]​*


LOL *** UR MY SLUT HOPEFULLY IN MARCH OR APRIL....WUT COLOR U GOIN?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 14 2005, 04:38 PM
> *SHOULD B READY THIZ YEAR....STILL HAVE MY FINGERZ CROSSED....LOL URZ ALMOST READY? WE STILL GOTTA HOP 4 DAT 40! :biggrin: A U SAID BACK UP EVERYTHING I SAY THOUGHT U WERE TRYIN TO GET CRAZY EITHER WAY I GIVEZ A FUCK....
> [snapback]2605697[/snapback]​*


WTF? SAID LIKE A RAPPER.YOU WANNA GET W/ DIZ, YOU WANNA GET W/ DAT?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 14 2005, 04:39 PM
> *WTF? SAID LIKE A RAPPER.YOU WANNA GET W/ DIZ, YOU WANNA GET W/ DAT?
> [snapback]2605700[/snapback]​*


ENGINE-ENGINE-NUMBA-9.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 14 2005, 04:55 PM
> *ENGINE-ENGINE-NUMBA-9.....
> [snapback]2605728[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

yeah


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

now thats team work...like this......


*edit by admin: This post has been edited and the members posting priveleges have been removed. NO NUDITY IN THE FORUMS.*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 14 2005, 05:59 PM
> *now thats team work...like this......
> [snapback]2605832[/snapback]​*


WHAT THE FUCK????????????????????????????


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

psta y 98shark


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

now the question is, who is the one on top.....


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 14 2005, 05:59 PM
> *now thats team work...like this......
> [snapback]2605832[/snapback]​*


DATZ FUCKEN SICK FOOL! :0 I KNEW U WERE A ***!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 14 2005, 04:39 PM
> *WTF? SAID LIKE A RAPPER.YOU WANNA GET W/ DIZ, YOU WANNA GET W/ DAT?
> [snapback]2605700[/snapback]​*


NO MATTER HOW I SAY IT U GUYZ KNO WUT I'M SAYIN.... :twak: :cheesy:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

DAMN IT I DON'T EVEN WANT TO COME ON DIZ POST NO MORE CUZ OF DAT GAY AZZ PIC! :angry:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 15 2005, 03:11 AM
> *DAMN IT I DON'T EVEN WANT TO COME ON DIZ POST NO MORE CUZ OF DAT GAY AZZ PIC! :angry:
> [snapback]2607028[/snapback]​*



then why you keep coming back!!?? hmmmm you like that pic huh?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 14 2005, 05:59 PM
> *now thats team work...like this......
> [snapback]2605832[/snapback]​*


Ah fuck, that is nasty... :0


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

YES IT IS...SO IS THIS

*edit by admin: This post has been edited and the members posting priveleges have been removed.*


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

come on thong ,that fucken gross you killed this post :burn:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

taking it to page 29


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

taking it to page 29


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

taking it to page 29


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NO MORE THONG SOLO 

INSPIRATIONS CC BAR-B-QUE
thongsolo Posted on: Yesterday, 03:50 PM 


Full Member


Group: Members
Posts: 118
Joined: Oct 2004
Member No.: 15,898


YES IT IS...SO IS THIS

edit by admin: This post has been edited and the members posting priveleges have been removed. 
Forum: Shows & Events · Post Preview: #2608158 · Replies: 561 · Views: 11,795


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 16 2005, 07:10 PM
> *NO MORE THONG SOLO
> 
> INSPIRATIONS CC BAR-B-QUE
> ...


haha


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 16 2005, 08:10 PM
> *NO MORE THONG SOLO
> 
> INSPIRATIONS CC BAR-B-QUE
> ...


That fool was into some sick shit.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

NASTY FUCK!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 17 2005, 08:22 AM
> *That fool was into some sick shit.
> [snapback]2612460[/snapback]​*


sick fuck.............i am glad he's gone


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HE OVER DID IT! AMERICAN PSYCHO WAS FUNNY THIS GUY, WAS STAIGHT GAY!
HOW FUNNY PEOPLE THOUGHT IT WAS ME...I COULD CARE LESS WHAT PEOPLE THINK. I HAVE ENOUGH HOMIES. BUT WHATS GOOD, I WAS IN PEOPLE HEADS, GOOD OR BAD, IM GETTING TALK ABOUT>


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sick fucker. somethings wrong with his programing...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 17 2005, 09:48 AM
> *HE OVER DID IT! AMERICAN PSYCHO WAS FUNNY THIS GUY, WAS STAIGHT GAY!
> HOW FUNNY PEOPLE THOUGHT IT WAS ME...I COULD CARE LESS WHAT PEOPLE THINK. I HAVE ENOUGH HOMIES. BUT WHATS GOOD, I WAS IN PEOPLE HEADS, GOOD OR BAD, IM GETTING TALK ABOUT>
> [snapback]2612523[/snapback]​*


lol whats your next name gonna be carlos?  :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 17 2005, 02:07 PM
> *lol whats  your next name gonna be carlos?    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613272[/snapback]​*


MATT..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 17 2005, 02:07 PM
> *lol whats  your next name gonna be carlos?    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613272[/snapback]​*


SAN JOSE HIGHLIGHTS MATT, OR DJ MATT? OR HIGHLIGHTS MATT? OR HIGHMATTLIGHTS? WHICH ONE SOUNDS BETTER??


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 17 2005, 01:54 PM
> *SAN JOSE HIGHLIGHTS MATT, OR DJ MATT? OR HIGHLIGHTS MATT? OR HIGHMATTLIGHTS? WHICH ONE SOUNDS BETTER??
> [snapback]2613379[/snapback]​*


all of them


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

psycho carlos, carlosthong, americanshark, americapsychoSHARK98  :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 17 2005, 03:42 PM
> *psycho carlos,  carlosthong, americanshark,  americapsychoSHARK98    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613612[/snapback]​*


84PSYCHO,MATTHONG,INSPERATIONSLIGHTS,


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

AmericanOldSchoolTop, 98solo, 1998americanSolo


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 17 2005, 03:47 PM
> *AmericanOldSchoolTop, 98solo, 1998americanSolo
> [snapback]2613639[/snapback]​*


84CLUBJUMPER,84DJMATT,84HIGHLIGHTS,....LOL


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

carlosolo, americantowncar, 1998thongy LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 17 2005, 03:52 PM
> *carlosolo, americantowncar, 1998thongy LOL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2613672[/snapback]​*


YOU WON, HEY WHAT CLUB YOUR GETTING INTO NEXT?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

984cuttshark :scrutinize:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 17 2005, 03:02 PM
> *YOU WON, HEY WHAT CLUB YOUR GETTING INTO NEXT?
> [snapback]2613743[/snapback]​*


no club


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 17 2005, 03:03 PM
> *984cuttshark :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2613746[/snapback]​*


LOL!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 17 2005, 04:03 PM
> *984cuttshark :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2613746[/snapback]​*


WTF
COASTAUNO


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

Coast Two :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 17 2005, 04:03 PM
> *984cuttshark :scrutinize:
> [snapback]2613746[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

[attachmentid=93226]


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 19 2005, 06:02 PM
> *[attachmentid=93226]
> [snapback]2622237[/snapback]​*


LOL DATZ A SICK TAT! LOL DAMN I WAZ GONNA GET DAT! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I MISS THONGY! BRING BACK THONG SOLO!!!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 22 2005, 05:47 PM
> *I MISS THONGY! BRING BACK THONG SOLO!!!
> [snapback]2632896[/snapback]​*


U R HERE! LOL


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

I think dickcheese is thongsolo!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 26 2005, 09:57 AM
> *I think dickcheese is thongsolo!!! LOL  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2644795[/snapback]​*


good try .............................................. 
sorry but u r incorrect 
i was the one that banned him 
you did not know i was a moderator ? 

I HAVE ALL THE ANSWERS NOW :biggrin:


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)




----------

